# How to compose orchestral music based on the seven modes | Composer walkthrough videos



## gh0stwrit3r (Aug 27, 2021)

As a practise (for my own learning process) I wrote a new work (in StaffPad) based on the seven modes (ionian, dorian, phrygian, lydian, myxolydian, aeolian and locrian).

The work consists of seven short storylines glued together (hopefully in a good way) as one big whole story.
I have planned a new series of weekly videos about this work on the channel. Giving my thoughts about the writing and orchestration of the individual storylines. About exporting STEMS out of StaffPad and how to clean them up to get them ready for mixing. And probably more topics.

If you're interested, you're invited to follow along 

*The entire playlist on YT:*




*NOTE 2021-10-14*
I have completed the series of composer walkthrough videos. Based on my orchestral composition Seven which I wrote in my beloved app StaffPad. If you’re into orchestral (film) music, music theory, writing musical dots and lines on (virtual) paper, orchestration and psychology … this series of videos could be your cup of tea.

The series of videos start with the composition itself (music more than 5 minutes) and an introduction video. After that I have made seven walkthroughs videos. In each walkthrough video I take you to the score, share my thoughts, ideas and strategies on theory, composition and orchestration for each musical storyline.

The seven storylines:

Myxolydian: friendly opening scene
Phrygian: dark and suspenseful scene
Lydian: floaty and mystical scene
Dorian: melancholic scene
Aeolian: saddest scene of all
Locrian: weird yet fun scene
Ionian: a closure scene
Tips for composing, orchestration and a bit of theory that I’ll address during the composer walkthrough videos:

Tip 1: fiddle around until you repeat yourself
Tip 2: add without judgment, trust your ears
Tip 3: you’re stuck, embrace it
Tip 4: repetition played by another instrument sounds new and fresh
Tip 5: Phrygian is your mode for darkness
Tip 6: strings in tremolo and a sustained piccolo
Tip 7: Make use of dissonance to enhance a feeling of tension
Tip 8: Add accents and variation with orchestral sound colours
Tip 9: Lydian is your mode for an air of mystique and floatiness
Tip 10: create a basic layer for a fast kick start
Tip 11: know how our brain processes music
Tip 12: bring in new orchestral colours on a regular basis
Tip 13: Dorian is your mode for a melancholic emotional sound
Tip 14: make smart use of the colour tone
Tip 15: create a coherent set of sounds that tell the story
Tip 16: call and answer is a strong method for writing music
Tip 17: Aeolian is your mode for the saddest music sound
Tip 18: re-use the melody line in another mode
Tip 19: double the instruments with a good reason
Tip 20: dare to surprise your listener
Tip 21: Need something unusual, pick Locrian!
Tip 22: use instruments on beat and off beat
Tip 23: dare to use unusual playing techniques
Tip 24: Ionian feels trusted and familiar
Tip 25: bring the melody back for closure
Tip 26: embrace the sound of the good old vibraphone
Tip 27: end on the tonic for full closure
I had great fun creating this series of videos. It felt like making some sort of digital diary. I hope you enjoy and appreciate it.


----------



## wahey73 (Aug 27, 2021)

This looks really interesting and for sure I can learn a lot from it. Thank you, will follow along


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Sep 3, 2021)

In this video I concentrate on the first storyline out of the orchestral composition Seven. I named it “A friendly opening”. How did I write this? What were my thoughts? My process? Which pointers can I give you to write something similar? All topics in this video which I will address. 



00:00 - Introduction 
00:56 - Tip 1: fiddle around until you repeat yourself 
02:02 - Tip 2: add without judgement, trust your ears 
03:37 - Tip 3: You're stuck, embrace it! 
04:50 - Tip 4: repetition by another instrument sounds fresh 
06:14 - Tip 5: use sound colours wisely & dress up 
07:39 - Next week: storyline 2 which is dark and sinister


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Sep 9, 2021)

In this video I concentrate on the second storyline out of the orchestral composition Seven. I named it “Dark ages are upon us”. 




00:00 - Introduction 
00:56 - Tip 1: Phrygian is your mode for darkness 
02:11 - Tip 2: strings in tremolo and a sustained piccolo 
03:24 - Tip 3: make use of dissonance to enhance a feeling of tension 
04:18 - Tip 4: add accents and variation with orchestral sound colours 
05:22 - Next week: storyline 3 which is floaty and mystical


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Sep 16, 2021)

In this video I concentrate on the third storyline out of the orchestral composition Seven. I named it “Floaty and mystical sky”. 



00:00 - Introduction 
00:58 - Tip 1: Lydian is your mode for floatiness and mystique 
02:34 - Tip 2: create a basic layer for a fast quick start 
04:00 - Tip 3: know how our brains processes music 
05:21 - Tip 4: bring in new orchestral colours on a regular basis 
06:56 - Next week: storyline 4 which is melancholic


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Sep 23, 2021)

In this video I concentrate on the fourth storyline out of the orchestral composition Seven. I named it “Losing the memories”.



00:00 - Introduction 
01:02 - Tip 1: dorian is your mode for a melancholic emotional sound 
02:41 - Tip 2: make smart use of the colour tone 
04:19 - Tip 3: create a coherent set of sounds that tell the story 
06:07 - Tip 4: call and answer is a strong method for writing music 
07:28 - Next week: storyline 5 which is truly sad


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Sep 30, 2021)

In this video I concentrate on the fifth storyline out of the orchestral composition Seven. I named it “The end of an era”. This is the saddest scene of seven. 



00:00 - Introduction 
01:00 - Tip 1: aeolian is your mode for the saddest sound 
02:39 - Tip 2: re-use the melody line in another mode 
04:16 - Concentrate listen to re-use of melody in different modes 
05:01 - Tip 3: double the instruments with a good reason 
06:29 - Concentrate listen to doublings (bassoon with violoncello) 
07:22 - Tip 4: dare to surprise your listener 
08:33 - Next week: storyline 6 which is fun, but also weird


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Oct 7, 2021)

In this video I concentrate on the sixth storyline out of the orchestral composition Seven. I named it “Wakening up in a new world”. This is by far the most fun and weird scene of all seven. 



00:00 - Introduction 
01:04 - Tip 1: need something unusual, pick Locrian! 
03:02 - Tip 2: use instruments on beat and off beat 
04:19 - Concentrate listen to rhythm 
04:37 - Tip 3: dare to use unusual playing techniques 
06:07 - Concentrate listen to falls and doits in the brass 
06:43 - Next week: storyline 7 which is loving and caring


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Oct 14, 2021)

In this video I concentrate on the seventh and last storyline out of the orchestral composition Seven. I named it “Happy and loving ending”. This one is based on ionian.



00:00 - Introduction 
00:59 - Tip 1: ionian feels trusted and familiar 
03:19 - Tip 2: bring the melody back for closure 
04:23 - Tip 3: embrace the sound of the good old vibraphone 
05:23 - Concentrated listening session vibraphone doubling 
05:46 - Tip 4: end on the tonic for full closure 
06:24 - Next week: exporting STEMS out of StaffPad


----------

